# A colouring of a unique Dudley sketch...



## RupeeClock (Jul 30, 2010)

Well this is a pretty silly but kinda cool thing I've done.
A few weeks back I came across this unique sketch of Dudley by a user called maklods.
http://maklods.deviantart.com/art/Sghonk-s-giftart-166924238

The sketch itself is not terribly well done, but has a certain unique charm and talent to it, and can loosely be considered abtract.
I had noticed it seemed to reference an official pose from Street Fighter IV, so I got the idea to colour it in.
...a little while later, I managed to create...this, lol.






http://rupeeclock.deviantart.com/art/Sghon...ition-173287221

I've coloured in maklods' unique sketch Street Fighter IV style, mostly done in Adobe Flash with finishing touches and compositing done in Photoshop.

It's pretty daft but I think it has a certain humorous charm to it.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 30, 2010)

Epic color dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love all that shady and artynesss


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 30, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Epic color dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, really I mean it, I put a lot of genuine effort into this one, much more than my other usual pieces.
And I think I've learnt a LOT from it too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

I saw it and instantly thought - "Veho"


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 30, 2010)

http://flash.kicks-ass.net/dudley.swf
Dudley is awesome


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow this is incredible. 



Spoiler



TEACH ME YOUR WAYS OF MAGIC!!!


----------

